
Huge Collection of Nazi Artifacts Discovered Inside Secret Room in Argentina - MarlonPro
http://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/huge-collection-of-nazi-artifacts-discovered-inside-sec-1796250871
======
gizmodoisajoke
Why would they raid the apartment to begin with? What crime was committed?
Historical artifacts aren't evil and ascribing such a quality to pieces like
these is just fearmongering.

Head measuring was a wacky method of its day, only by modern standards. But
let's not report that because that would not be sensational.
[http://blog.modernmechanix.com/head-measurements-help-to-
ide...](http://blog.modernmechanix.com/head-measurements-help-to-identify-
criminals/)

